# Kalimero von Kap Karthago x Debby vom Eisernen Kreuz (?)- Anyone know their breeders?



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

I would really like to see this breeding happen or at least get a look at some of their available offspring but it's very hard to find any information about their breeder or kennel. Anyone know anything about these two?

Kalimero von Kap Karthago





Debby vom Eisernen Kreuz


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's some more information about the fabled 'D litter' 

https://workinggermanshepherd.wordpress.com/2016/10/03/d-litter-vom-eisernen-kreuz/


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Blondi's Revenge said:


> I would really like to see this breeding happen or at least get a look at some of their available offspring but it's very hard to find any information about their breeder or kennel. Anyone know anything about these two?
> 
> Kalimero von Kap Karthago
> 
> ...


Honest question, why?


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Honest question, why?


Here's some information about her and her litter mates

https://workinggermanshepherd.wordpress.com/2018/01/12/a-new-hope-blade-vom-wolfssprung/

here's an example of one of the progeny her litter mate produced


https://workinggermanshepherd.wordpress.com/2018/02/01/pepper-von-kap-karthago/

Pepper von Kap Karthago


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Her, I get. But why him? What are you seeing there?


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

mating outcome:
Litter from Pepper von Kap Karthago and Debby vom Eisernen Kreuz


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I am not following this thread-that is a different pedigree that what the op posted-is the answer to questions just posting another pedigree-or are people just advertising litters...and who names their dog Debby-even if she has a nice pedigree-odd-I have a cousin name Debby--just no


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

oops, wrong pedigree


----------

